# Request for nuking Wii #371



## dsbomb (Jan 6, 2008)

I was looking back through some things, and the first High School Musical/NTSC-U (Wii #371) was just the PAL version.

```
GCM v0.3beta (c)2007 by dsbomb
==============================
Game Code: RI2P, Region: PAL
Maker: 4Q, Disk ID: 00, Version: 00
Audio streaming: No
Game Name: HSM
```
The release #452 by d0wnz is the proper US release of it.

```
GCM v0.3beta (c)2007 by dsbomb
==============================
Game Code: RI2E, Region: USA
Maker: 4Q, Disk ID: 00, Version: 00
Audio streaming: No
Game Name: HSM
```
Or is it too late?  That would take quite a bit of renumbering seeing how far along we are now...


----------



## JPH (Jan 6, 2008)

You may wanna take this up with shaunj66.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2008)

Now the real question is why do you have not one but two different version of this game ? Haha !


----------



## amptor (Jan 6, 2008)

one's pal, one's ntsc..what's the problem? two different isos


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 6, 2008)

So, why are #0471 and #0479 the same release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one seems to know for certain. But, if really identical then one might need nuking.


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 7, 2008)

You are incorrect.  #371 was indeed the USA version if you downloaded the independent release that was named "HSM.rar".  "d0wnz" came along much later and created a duplicate.  Because the original release was independent and didn't spread too much (it went straight to newsgroups if I remember correctly) it was mostly overlooked but it was there 3 weeks before the #452 release.


----------

